
Ask HN: How do you find a good domain name these days? - BishoyDemian
I&#x27;m starting a consulting business .. trying to establish a business name and a web presence, I met a huge struggle during the past 2 weeks trying to come up with a domain name that is (remotely) relevant, available, and short.
That, alone, is not the major issue really! but those who buy domain names and park only to trade them and turn a few bucks of profit as a business model!
======
francium_
You could also look to alternative tld, xyz, io...
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Internet_top-
level_dom...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Internet_top-
level_domains#English)

------
danieltillett
Complaining about people who own domains is like complaining about paying for
land. Pick the names you like, make a serious offer, and someone will accept.
A good domain name is something you pay for like a good office or a good
designer.

------
pizza
Don't worry too much about metastatic optimization / pencil pushing :) Just
stick a semi-memorable prefix (e.g. "get", "try") in front of the name you
like

------
raooll
panabee.com

